# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  the beauty of off season PTown

## MIke R

nice piece

http://www.hammertown.com/2012/10/th...-provincetown/

----------


## amyb

Great reasons to visit anywhere post season-tranquil and lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## NHDiane

Off season works for me...in most locales

----------


## MIke R

in _every_ locale

----------


## NHDiane

:)   :thumb up:

----------


## sbhlvr

I agree.

My in laws are in P-town right now for their anniversary. It's their yearly visit.

----------


## fins85258

Yo Mike

Isn't it time to head back up north? By the way I start the drive to Saugus on Monday the 22nd and arrive Friday the 26th.

----------


## MIke R

yo Gregg...I ve been north for three weeks now....keep up - will ya?....LOL

----------


## KevinS

Fins,

One of the local TV channels had a special on the city of Lynn, which is adjacent to Saugus.  Prominently mentioned was the Lynn Woods, a forested city park which is huge - Central Park Huge.  It might be worth checking out.

----------


## fins85258

Kevin

I rented a little 2 bdrm house at Central & Mader St right near there. I hope there are some fish worth catching in all those ponds around there.  By the way, how's your golf game?

----------


## fins85258

Hope we have some good snow this year Mike

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin
> 
> I rented a little 2 bdrm house at Central & Mader St right near there. I hope there are some fish worth catching in all those ponds around there.  By the way, how's your golf game?



My golf game?  You're talking miniature golf, right?  I thought that I was really good at it, but apparently I suck.  I had a great high score.  In what other sport does the low score win???

----------


## MIke R

Gregg... we come down and stay the weekend in an apartment in the North End every  March in conjunction with the Boston Gift  Buyers Show at the Expo...we will have to get together then - if not for skiing.....hopefully it will be a good ski season and I dont blow out another knee...where is Karen going to be?

----------


## MIke R

last nights sunset shot in Ptown......

----------


## amyb

Gasp-you took my breath away with this one!

----------


## fins85258

Mike,  The POD is on the front driveway and I am going to start filling it up this week. I head out Monday 10-22 and Karen and the kitty kats fly out the weekend before Xmas.

----------


## MIke R

well I have done the cross country thing from east coast to Colorado multiple times in a car..as has Wendi....so if you want any help with the route let me know

----------


## fins85258

I think I have it

Phoenix to Sandia Park to Tulsa to Indianapolis to Rochester to Boston to bed

----------


## MIke R

yeah that sounds good..you'll pick up rt 70 in St Louis?

----------


## fins85258

Looks like it

----------


## MIke R

I always HAD to somehow go through kansas City for BBQ...LOL

----------


## fins85258

I should probably go out and buy a case of "Bill Johnsons Big Apple Hickory and Mesquite BBQ Sauses to get me thru the next couple of years

----------


## noel

Dinner with us in St. Louis?
We could gather the STL/SBH group.

----------


## fins85258

Noel,

Thanks for a gracious offer. I need to take a final look at my stopping points before I can say for sure. 

Gregg

----------


## katva

> I always HAD to somehow go through kansas City for BBQ...LOL



My sister (Peggy-- from KC) will be speaking at Harvard for a few days in November..... Bet she could be talked into bringing a supply to New England!  I would meet her up there, but we will be on SBH. Too bad   :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

yeah too bad..Jack Stacks  on the loop is where I always went.....to die for good

----------


## fins85258

> Dinner with us in St. Louis?
> We could gather the STL/SBH group.




My keepers threw me a curve ball yesterday and I have to fly to Boston on Monday for meetings and fly home Tuesday then hop in the Explorer and head east on Wednesday morning. I think I am going stick to my planned stages to get into Boston with some time to unload the car before dark.

Thanks for the thoughtful invitation, I'll wave as I blow thru town

Gregg

ps: just to make things interesting, I have to fly to California Friday to see my 90 year old mother who managed to break her sacrum this past week and get back here on saturday to finish packing for Monday and Wednesday

----------

